# Visa for Old T.B. patients



## Softnut (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi there ..

First of all thanks to all the members for the useful info I have been getting from this forum.

I am currently working in Dubai and I want my mother to come and stay with me on a resident VISA. I read other posts where I learnt that VISA for old TB patients who have been cured are also rejected the VISA which is absolutely ridiculous. But can she visit me on a tourist/ Visit VISA ? 
I have not applied for a resident VISA for her cos I do not want her to be stamped as banned for life and killing a possibility for her to visit on a tourist VISA. 
Does it ( VISIT/ Tourist VISA) call for medical prescreening or screening ?

Please advice, its important as she is currently staying alone has no one to take care off and I was not aware of this outrageous and primitive regulation.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You appear to have used a new login name to ask the same basic question from the Dubai forum.


Can you clarify what you are asking this time that is different to before ?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if there is any sort of tb scaring they will refuse a visa, also getting a parents visa is usually done on a case by case basis and its not always forthcoming and you have to pay a 5k deposit each year usually, i would go and ask at immigration.


----------

